

Udacity vs Stanford's vs MIT's OCW vs Khan Academy vs Code Academy - srkiranraj

Which one do you like? Do you know any other online learning? Do you wish for any new services, application , tools for online education.
======
piratelogic
Coursera just blew me away by offering courses that aren't related to computer
science! I am definitely looking forward to seeing how those blow over.
Udacity doesn't have the funding that Coursera has, but also promises to be
great. Udacity, however, is focused solely on computer science education. I
believe this is a mistake and free education should be for everyone, not just
computer dorks.

Also, it's Codecademy, not Code Academy. :)

~~~
steventruong
_Also, it's Codecademy, not Code Academy. :)_

They both exist and have both been in the news. Codecademy gets talked about
more because its free and YC funded but Code Academy is also recommended by
37Signals, etc... See:

<http://www.codeacademy.org/>

<http://www.codecademy.com/>

------
denzil_correa
Stanford Coursera current offerings are comprehensive. Udacity is getting
there.

PS - Computer Science related courses only

------
voxx
I like them all. Any gate to education is a gate worth keeping open.

(Code Academy is going to really interesting though once more people start
submitting courses. REAL interesting.)

